

[Ask HN] Material Design Bootstrap Theme - zerolinesofcode

Is anyone working on this?
======
shorodei
There are some small experiments on Codepen implementing/experimenting
individual features. Once there's a good bunch of such implementations to
refer/compare, people will probably start compiling them into a bootstrap
theme.

[http://codepen.io/search?q=google+material&limit=all&depth=e...](http://codepen.io/search?q=google+material&limit=all&depth=everything&show_forks=false)

~~~
zerolinesofcode
Thanks, there seems to be a growing number on codepen now :)

------
thenickperson
I am working on a Bootswatch theme called Paper, which is based on Material
Design: [https://github.com/nicolasmccurdy/bootswatch/tree/gh-
pages/p...](https://github.com/nicolasmccurdy/bootswatch/tree/gh-pages/paper)

I have a bit of work to do before it will be done, but if you'd like to
contribute feel free to fork it.

